# Rebuild Carter or buy new Carb?



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

My '66 GTO has orginal 4030s Carter AFB with no AIR system. I've owned car since Jan of this year. It has the stock number match 389 with auto.
Car seems to run ok, but just rich. I live in Georgia, so I was wondering how to find new jets and metering kits. Or should I replace the carb with a new carb? I have done a simple clean and rebuild, replaced the accel pump and gaskets, but not the jets, etc. Who is a good supplier of rebuild kits?
I replaced the snorkle air cleaner with a standard GTO air cleaner.
Is the 4030 a 500 or 600 cfm carb?
It's a nice daily driver, just seems to dump gas when secondaries open.
Should I install an electic choke? The thermo chock is a pain or the linkage needs some work?
Thanks,
Mick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Get the factory manual and set it up that way. Nothing wrong with an AFB. Far superior to Edelbrock, and I'd rather run one than a Holley. I've run them on early GTO's with good results. It should be 600-650 cfm. It sounds like your float levels may be too high, and yes, adjust the choke linkage per/manual. I do not like electric chokes, as they tend to close back up when the engine is hot and /turned off, causing flooding. Thermal chokes stay open when it's hot under the hood.


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

here is a link to the manual
http://www.gtoforum.com/attachments...-gto-shop-manual-scan-1966-gto-carter-afb.pdf
I have a 4034 that needs a kit where did you find yours? As a note the intake manifold for the carter carb looks to be different than the intake for the Rochester, so if you change carb you may have to address this with a spacer/ adapter


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

I ordered a rebuilt 4034 Carter AFB with thermo choke. I'll let ya know how thing go.
I'll have my goat down for a few seeks, since I'm installing disk brakes on the front.
mick


----------



## trialsmm (Jan 6, 2011)

I installed the rebuilt Carter 4034 and my goat is running GREAT!
Question, should I keep my orginal 4030s that came on my car? The core value is $150.00.
What would you do? Are these carbs collectable?
Mick


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Keep the #s matching, "born with" carb and eat the core charge. It adds waaaay more than $150 in value to the car, even in a box. On the other forum, a member just paid 4, 550.00 for a Q-jet CORE carb off of ebay for his '70 Ram Air Judge. That will never be the case with your car, but still, it will add a lot of value if you ever sell. There's money in them there numbers!!!


----------



## fasterfiero (Sep 6, 2011)

Definitely keep it...... Glad to hear your rebuilt carter is running great.


----------

